# Hernia/Abdominal Repair Surgery with SURGICAL MESH



## FFAKAT (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

My Boyfriend has had 2 hernia repair surgeries which the Dr. put in surgical mesh into his abdomen. He's 33 and 5 years ago he had a 1/3 of his colon removed from complications of diverticulitis. He weighed around 300lbs 5 years ago and is now 450ish. Since the orginal partial removal of his colon he has had 2 hernia repair surgeries resulting from the original oparation.
One 2 years ago and his last one in Nov. 09'. The Dr. used surgical mesh in his abdomen and after the first hernia repair surgery the mesh broke in one place.
So this past Nov. he went to have a 2nd hernia repair sugery, he could only have only one of the 2 hernias repaired. The Dr. said he would not operate on the 2nd hernia until he lost weight. During the first hernia repair surgery he weighed 420ish now around 450lbs.
I have seen lawsuits against the makers of the surgical mesh manafucaturers..but not followed up on it.
The Dr. wants to blame his weight on the reason the hernias keep reoccuring after the surgeries and not the mesh itself. He can't exercise do to the pain of the surgeries and hernias, have kept him on medical leave when gotten bad for months.

ANYONE ELSE HAD SURGICAL MESH?? or ABDOMINAL HERNIA REPAIR??? PROBLEMS/COMPLICATIONS??
and been told that weight loss is the only cure......
He doesn't want to get the lap band procedure and even if he lost 150lbs and got down to 300lbs he would still be 100lbs overweight and give the Dr.s another excuse not to operate and blame the hernias on his weight.....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 19, 2010)

I had an abdominal hernia repair done over two years ago, with surgical mesh placed to support my abdominal wall. I had had two large hernias, resulting from years of being fat, as well as abdominal surgeries and pregnancies. Mine was placed behind the abdominal wall and sutured in place using, according to my surgeon, a mattress stitch, and a tummy tuck done at the same time. I'd lost 140 pounds from WLS and had a lot of excess skin on my belly.

Other than healing problems of the skin, I've had no problems. I've never heard of mesh "breaking" because it's supposed to flex with the body. Are his hernias re-opening where the mesh ends? Or Is he getting new ones? In my case, they used a large piece of mesh (think file folder size, which is huge given how small I am) which covered my abdomen from bikini line to just below my xyphoid process). Maybe they need to use larger mesh.

Can he get a second opinion?


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> I had an abdominal hernia repair done over two years ago, with surgical mesh placed to support my abdominal wall. I had had two large hernias, resulting from years of being fat, as well as abdominal surgeries and pregnancies. Mine was placed behind the abdominal wall and sutured in place using, according to my surgeon, a mattress stitch, and a tummy tuck done at the same time. I'd lost 140 pounds from WLS and had a lot of excess skin on my belly.
> 
> Other than healing problems of the skin, I've had no problems. I've never heard of mesh "breaking" because it's supposed to flex with the body. Are his hernias re-opening where the mesh ends? Or Is he getting new ones? In my case, they used a large piece of mesh (think file folder size, which is huge given how small I am) which covered my abdomen from bikini line to just below my xyphoid process). Maybe they need to use larger mesh.
> 
> Can he get a second opinion?



He's getting them were the mesh is loosening on the bottom of his belly and the sides. He was orginally cut vertically down his stomach.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you consulted a WLS surgeon about doing the procedure? I'm supersize and my doctor referred me to a WLS practice to have mine done. WLS surgeons are used to working on supersize bodies and the anesthesiologists they work with are as well. I told mine on the first visit that I was there for a hernia repair only and didn't want to discuss WLS and he was fine with that.

My mesh has been in place going on three years. No problems so far, knock wood.


----------

